# 2011 MKVI Jetta 2.5L - A/C Intermittent blowing cold



## 810Jetta (Jan 31, 2013)

The A/C on my 2011 Jetta started blowing warm air and then once in a while blowing cold air just recently. I've read a few things on the RCV replacement on the TDI but can't find anything on the gasoline model. Anyone else have a problem with this issue?


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

first, make sure your cooling fans are cycling properly. when the ac is on, both fans should be running. 

have a shop check the refrigerant level (some places do ac checks for free, call around).

if those are working properly, i'd then look into replacing the cheap temp sensor in the driver side air duct.


----------



## 810Jetta (Jan 31, 2013)

*Do you mean the Ambient Temp Sensor?*

Both fans work... In regards to the cheap sensor, is it located inside or outside the vehicle? I can't find too many write-ups on the changing out process. Any help/links would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

this is what it looks like:









open the driver side door and you'll notice a panel that you can pop open with a small screwdriver or a key:








the sensor is to the left of the bar code sticker in this photo. a quarter turn one way or the other and pull out.

pop yours out and get the part number (some are different).

also, that photo has more than the small panel removed.


----------



## 810Jetta (Jan 31, 2013)

*Awesome thanks!*

Thanks for the picture....


le0n said:


> this is what it looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

